# Forage Turnips for Beef



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cattle do well on turnips.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/other-forage/forage-turnips-cattle-can-do-well-on-them?utm_source=E-newsletters&utm_campaign=0bca599068-093014_FG_Extra&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ce73e33a7d-0bca599068-87097801


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

If I am able to acquire more pasture in the future I will be trying this. What I saw deer do to turnips convinced me of their value.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

That's a disaster waiting to happen down here with hogs..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Colby said:


> That's a disaster waiting to happen down here with hogs..


Agree.

Regards, Mike


----------

